# How long is a medical valid for.???



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a query, I have an invite for 190 visa, I had a medical for my 457visa last feb 2012 .....will it still be valid for my new 190 visa, or do I need to book another one 
Thanks Judy


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no they wont accept those. The validity is normally one year but if you are resubmitting then if the medicals are older than 6 months they ask you to resubmit.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Thanks
I already spoke to my case officer
Because we arw going for PR...need another one


----------

